

Overview of interesting problems facing offshore wind turbines - steamboiler
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/8235456.stm

======
steamboiler
Summary of interesting bits: transmitting power is (relatively) easy; so is
mooring the turbine (prior experience with oil drilling). Access to the
turbine for maintenance is not straightforward even in fair weather.
Traditional tall turbines not a good fit - need turbines that are closer to
the surface to tap surface winds.

